# Paddelfish Anyone...



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

It's getting that time of year again. I'm sure some of you have begun your plans for your annual paddelfish snagging adventure. I've never done it before, but would love to give it a try. I do have a couple questions though. Where do i go? Can I rent the equipement to do it? Do they have cleaners right were you catch them (i have heard this)? Please help me out.


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 26, 2004)

bump

fishhook

I'm interested too. I'd like to do it but have no idea where to begin. I hope somebody replies.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

I have been out there a number of times.Yes you can rent but you would be better off buying.Buy at the local sporting good store in Williston.I like to go to the pumphouse southwest of Williston.There are boats to take you across the river.And when you catch one put up the flag and they will come and get you and your fish.They will clean it for free and northstar caviar will keep the eggs.I will find the name of the store in Williston and post it for you.As low as the river is this yr.They may fill the 1500 fish limit up by the 20th of may.Just have to wait and see.I like to go out about the 15th of May.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.scenicsports.com/


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

1lessdog,
I have not seen the boats to take you across at the pumphouse, I think you meant the confluence. Scenic Sports has all the gear, you can either rent or buy. If you plan on doing it yearly (which if you get one you will) I would also suggest buying vice renting. You can also go in on a setup with a buddy. Casting a 10-12 ft rod all day is a workout. If you switch off periodically it can save some wear and tear on you.

I also have a 7.5 ft rod setup that I can cast all day. It provides less leverage though so when you get a big fish on it is more work for you.

Paddlefishing is a blast and you will find alot of camaraderie and fun there. Just don't drink too much the night before your first morning out so you can give it a good try. Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

I will be out there also....the pumphouse area. I would come early this year as the water is low and there should be an early run....I expect the limit will be reached early this year.

Andy at Scenic Sports is a lot of help with directions/advice, and has all the equipment you will need. I believe that rod/reel combos start at 49.99.

Good luck to all!

Clarkie


----------

